
Don't Lose Your Visitors: Better 404 Pages - python_kiss
http://www.devlounge.net/articles/dont-lose-your-visitors-better-404-pages
======
dfranke
Here's something I'd like to see tried: fetch the text of the referring page,
and use Google to figure out what they meant to link to.

